# need a help please somebody throw some light



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Hi, my brother has done bse mathematics in india, he want to pursue his mse mathematics in germany, can somebody recommend some good university for this. And also pls tell me one more thing after finishing his degree what will be his future means what kind of visa he will get once he finished his degree there. Pls somebody help.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

harpreet90 said:


> Hi, my brother has done bse mathematics in india, he want to pursue his mse mathematics in germany, can somebody recommend some good university for this. And also pls tell me one more thing after finishing his degree what will be his future means what kind of visa he will get once he finished his degree there. Pls somebody help.


Have a look here:

https://www.daad.de/deutschland/studienangebote/en/

After completion of his degree he can apply for a post study work visa valid up to 18 months. If he during this time finds a qualified job that at least somewhat relates to his studies, he can then switch to a residence permit that leads to settlement.


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Thank u very much indeed. Could u tell how one can check whether the degree from india is recognised by the university, also chances of getting job related to study are good for non eeu student?


----------

